# Exeliron - Secrets of the North



## Exeliron (20. August 2009)

moin,

ich wollte die gelegenheit wahrnehmen um meine seite anzupreisen, auf der ich mein selbst geschriebenes 
buch veröffentliche. es ist noch unvollständig, trotzdem dürfen sich leser schon auf die ersten 54 seiten freuen.
ich würde mich sehr über rückmeldungen freuen (auch kritik ist erwünscht, man will sich ja bessern ^^)

wer interesse hat, kann ja mal vorbeischaun und reinlesen =)
zum lesen wird der pdf-reader benötigt, ich habe direkt auf meiner seite einen link zur offiziellen seite eingestellt.


http://exeliron.de.vu/

die seite ist kein keylogger oder sonstiger mist! ich habe den admin 
maladin bereits eine pm geschrieben und mir ist es erlaubt die seite hier anzupreisen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg, exe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: auch über einträge im gästebuch würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------

